# Harken and or Sportsman Flyer Feedback



## Stanley (Aug 15, 2018)

Anyone have one of the reproduction motorcycles by either maker? Curious how they perform? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2018)

@Robertriley


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 16, 2018)

They do look cool but 2500 for a kit for a clone bike frame and a small engine package seems a bit high . These electric bikes are on Amazon complete for less and look good also. I just got into Whizzers and they are addictive and a good rider can be found for under 2500. 00
*T4B Greaser Retro Style Electric Bike*


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2018)

I'd have a custom hand made one built.


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 16, 2018)

Yep I am in the beginning stages of a hand built Taylor Cycle. As for Harkens Tanks are are ruff on all endless but I guess the Overseas company is getting better at welding?I emailed him about a future bike after buying a tank off him last year. He emailed me back accusing me of being another frame builder...nope was going to buy his frame. Then the dude attract me on eBay saying I was selling a counterfeit bike because mine was selling and his wasn’t....bad business to attack a future customer. So now I’m thrilled to have a hand built Taylor being made in the near future. I will be selling my Hot Rod Harry frame/tank and leaf spring fork soon.He is a custom car builder out of Ohio.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 16, 2018)

That thing is awesome and looks pricey


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 19, 2018)

MotoMagz said:


> Yep I am in the beginning stages of a hand built Taylor Cycle. As for Harkens Tanks are are ruff on all endless but I guess the Overseas company is getting better at welding?I emailed him about a future bike after buying a tank off him last year. He emailed me back accusing me of being another frame builder...nope was going to buy his frame. Then the dude attract me on eBay saying I was selling a counterfeit bike because mine was selling and his wasn’t....bad business to attack a future customer. So now I’m thrilled to have a hand built Taylor being made in the near future. I will be selling my Hot Rod Harry frame/tank and leaf spring fork soon.He is a custom car builder out of Ohio. View attachment 853489



You are going to love the Taylar! You do have to pay for the worksman ship but I don't think there is anyone better. He's working on a half scale Indian that would make your head spin.


----------



## Stanley (Nov 4, 2018)

What is the phone number for Pat Dolan sportsman flyer? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoMagz (Nov 6, 2018)

I have Dans number if you want a custom bike...got mine already!


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 17, 2018)

Has Dan ever done anything with say a briggs vanguard or predator V-twin?


----------



## MotoMagz (Nov 26, 2018)

Here are a few pictures https://m.facebook.com/groups/450770135128003/  I guess you would have to him to be sure.


----------

